# recht trekken



## cyaxares_died

Hoe is dit te begrijpen? Van een forum: "O ja, dat had je al geschreven, dat ze het weer* recht hebben* getrokken. Ik let niet goed op, sorry."


----------



## Joannes

Dat hangt van de voorgaande context af (link?). Het zou simpelweg 'gecorrigeerd' kunnen betekenen.


----------



## MaxJ

Zoals Joannes al zei kan het "gecorrigeerd" betekenen. Maar het kan ook "gelijkmaken" beteken.


----------



## Frank06

*Hoi,
Zonder een degelijke context* kan deze vraag niet op een zinnige manier beantwoord worden.
Laat ons nog even wachten op extra informatie én laat ons rekening houden met de feestdagen .

Groetjes,

Frank
Moderator DF

* #3 Be clear and provide context.
Be descriptive, specific, and succinct in your posts, to avoid misunderstandings.
Provide complete sentences and background information every time you ask  a question. This allows us to understand your question and to help you better.*


----------



## cyaxares_died

Het is van een discussie van historische taalkunde op het internet.
De voraangegaan _post_ was zoals volgt:

"Dat het Engels nu (weer) _chosen_ heeft, is wederom door analogiewerking, dus om een logischer rijtje te krijgen. In dit geval naar voorbeeld van de woorden waarin _s_ niet in _z_ en later in _r_ is veranderd, omdat daar de klemtoon voor de betreffende klank lag, zoals in het enkelvoud (_ceas_). Net zoals je in het Nederlands weer _gekozen_ in plaats van _gekoren_ hebt. Dat die _s_ nu klinkt als _z_ (zowel in het Engels als in het Nederlands), is trouwens een latere ontwikkeling."


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,

Bedankt voor de context. Maar ik denk dat Joannes de vraag al heeft beantwoord in deze discussie. Hoe dan ook, MaxJ's vertaling lijkt mij meer dan oké.
In het Engels is de specifieke term voor "het rijtje rechtrekken" in deze context _paradigmatic leveling_.

Een prettig 2009,

Frank


----------

